# JPW 2012 whitewater demo boat sale



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

JPW is having a demo boat sale this year. All of the boats have at least a 9 year warranty. There are some very good savings on catarafts, Self bailing whitewater rafts, a culebra, and some raft and cataraft frames.

The information about the boats and the prices are located at this site
http://www.jpwinc.com/2012whitewaterdemoboatsale.htm

The sale is on till Jan 15, or untill they are all sold. We thank you for having a look. 

Sincerely,
The wild cards at JPW


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hay guys I love your Culebra Granda's and in fact I have 3 of them!!
High quality and we call them schedders on steroids .


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for your support. Those who understand the concept really get a thrill out of these boats. My first time down the grand with this boat, I was blown away with the size of waves we were taking. Then the water dropped, and there was a whole bunch of places that showed up at 5k to play with it. It seems to have a very broad spectrum of use. We now have cargo slings (and we can get you patterns if you care to make your own) to make it easier to do multi day trips. At 52 lbs it is back packable for 2 people, and you can take it apart and send it on the airplane. I have done this to mexico a couple of times. Thanks for being a good customer. You probably have enough of them, but I appreciate the opportunity to promote it a bit more. 

Jack


----------

